# Racing Stripes



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

I am looking at adding racing stripes to my Impulse Blue GTO. Just curious on everyone's opinion of adding them or not (any negative consequences)? and what color (black or white)? Thanks.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

I have white racing stripes (with "GTO" cut out of part of it on the hood) on my red GTO. They were already on the car when I saw it on the lot (dealer installed). I probably wouldn't have bought the car if it didn't have them, it really turned the GTO from a "Grand Am clone" into somthing really special. That's my opinion anyway.  

I say go for it! Pin stripes on the other hand...Well, to each his own there, I guess.


----------



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

If anybody has a picture of an Impulse Blue with racing stripes, can you please post it for me to see? I really want racing stripes but ONLY if it looks good. I would hate to not like it after doing it. Thanks.


----------



## RyGarg (Oct 20, 2004)

rollins215 said:


> I have white racing stripes (with "GTO" cut out of part of it on the hood) on my red GTO. They were already on the car when I saw it on the lot (dealer installed). I probably wouldn't have bought the car if it didn't have them, it really turned the GTO from a "Grand Am clone" into somthing really special. That's my opinion anyway.
> 
> I say go for it! Pin stripes on the other hand...Well, to each his own there, I guess.


Could you post a picture of your stripes? I'd really like to see what you mean when you say that "GTO" is cut out of the stipes. I can sort of picture it in my head but a pic would be great!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have black "SS" style stripes on my Yellow Jacket Goat. I like it.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*racing stripes*

Regarding the question of white or black stripes on an impulse blue GTO, I would offer my opinion that white would look better. As far as racing stripes making the GTO not look like a "Grand Am clone," I bought my silver GTO in an attempt to be stealthy.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

I have a layer of Zaino drying right now, I'll take a picture of the stripes when I take the polish off in a little while. 

kevracer, I think the car looks fantastic even without the stripes. I probably would have bought it either way, but the stripes just sealed the deal for me.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

kevracer said:


> Regarding the question of white or black stripes on an impulse blue GTO, I would offer my opinion that white would look better. As far as racing stripes making the GTO not look like a "Grand Am clone," I bought my silver GTO in an attempt to be stealthy.


 :agree :cheers


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, here are some pics I took of the stripes. Sorry the pictures are awful, but it was kind of dark outside and my camera is really old.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Nice pictures*

Nice pictures Rollins! That is a good looking GTO!


----------



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

Your car looks SWEET. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I think the stripes look real good too!


----------



## RyGarg (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes very beautiful Rollins. Thanks for the pics. Almost gives the car a whole new look.


----------



## Ursus (Sep 23, 2004)

Rollins, 
While personally not a big fan of red cars in general...
your GTO is sweet and enough to change my mind !!!!!
Joe


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the positive feedback, I'm glad so many of you like it! Do the stripes count as a "mod" or are mods only performance-related modifications?


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

rlance said:


> If anybody has a picture of an Impulse Blue with racing stripes, can you please post it for me to see? I really want racing stripes but ONLY if it looks good. I would hate to not like it after doing it. Thanks.


Here is a picture of my Impulse Blue GTO w/ racing stripes. 

Chuck


----------



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

Chuck,

Thanks for the pic. This helps alot.

rlance


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

chagloch, I think that looks real good too. wonder what they would look like on the silver GTO?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

Groucho, I like the way your stripes go to the end of the hood! How do you think they would look if they just went a little farther down and terminated with the grill ? I think it would great and be real "clean"

Robert


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

TORRIDONE said:


> Groucho, I like the way your stripes go to the end of the hood! How do you think they would look if they just went a little farther down and terminated with the grill ? I think it would great and be real "clean"
> 
> Robert



Yeah...though what I'd really like to do is ditch the Pontiac nose piece completely, bolt on a Holden Monaro GT nose, then have the stripes painted all the way nose-to-bumper...

_Sha-wing._


----------



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

chagloch said:


> Here is a picture of my Impulse Blue GTO w/ racing stripes.
> 
> Chuck


 Hey Chuck can you take a picture of your car from an angle so I can see the stripes all the way down to the trunk. Just to get an overall picture. Thanks.

rlance


----------



## 1stGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

*diggin ur stripes*

hate to be a copy cat but I have the same exact car w/out stripes.. Looks like I christmas will come a little earlier this year.


arty :cheers


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

rollins215 said:


> I have white racing stripes (with "GTO" cut out of part of it on the hood) on my red GTO. They were already on the car when I saw it on the lot (dealer installed). I probably wouldn't have bought the car if it didn't have them, it really turned the GTO from a "Grand Am clone" into somthing really special. That's my opinion anyway.
> 
> I say go for it! Pin stripes on the other hand...Well, to each his own there, I guess.


Thanks for the pix. I like the looks of the stripes, and your photos are fine. I thought I'd ponder your "Grand Am clone" observation overnight before commenting.

Our daughter bought a silver (maybe it's "metallic grey") 4 cyl. '04 GA in February. We bought our GTO (M6/YellowJacket) in March. My wife liked our daughter's car and in September bought the V-6 170 hp model that is otherwise identical. (Talk about excitement, thanks to Pontiac we went from $0 - $40+ K debt in 7 months! Same dealer and salesman; they're even starting to act as if they like us.)

Anyway, we're satisfied with our purchases and have no axes to grind. I'll admit to some similarities -- a tire on each corner and a spare in the trunk; a steering wheel for the driver; floor-mounted shifter; etc. And, there are some exterior cosmetic details that suggest that both models are Pontiac offerings. That only makes sense if each GM division wants to have an overall theme. Last week, a 20-something guy asked me if our GTO was the new Sunbird. At least he identified the Division. Some Goatowners would have given him a sarcastic answer. Shoot! I was glad to tell him what it really was.

On the other hand, the two models are built by different manufacturers on different platforms. Both Grand Ams are peppy, but don't compare with the GTO. The fuel economy doesn't compare either, thank Goodness. (I'm not complaining about the GTO, however.) The Grand Am doesn't have a dash light to tell me to take a break after 2 hours of uninterrupted driving, nor does it need one. Both models have their share of plastic parts--interior and exterior--but the Grand Am has the greater percentage. GA has a rear 3-passenger bench seat; the GTO, 2 individual bucket seats. Oh yeah, almost forgot the front- vs. rear-wheel drivetrain.

True, both models reflect the current low-drag coefficiency of the current automotive offerings by all manufacturers. Beyond that, however, I believe the similarities end. The 21st Century GTOs (even with some of their quirks) are, at least for a now, one of a kind.

So, there's my opinion. Meantime, I hope you enjoy your new Ride as much as I do mine.
:cheers


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

I plan on getting the Blue GTO and putting silver stripes down.

What do you think?

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

actually it looks more like the bastard child of a grand prix and a grand am, but you'll never find either with a V8


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

Stripes are a subjective decision. "Some like 'em, some don't." You just have to go with what pleases YOUR eye - cause its your ride Bro! The dealer had installed the stripes on my Y.J. prior to my seeing it, and it was one of the things that sold me on the car. I think the black on yellow is really :cool - 

(In fact, I also put black "Z16" stripes on my Millenium Yellow Z06 - see below?) 

Just my $0.02 worth!
:cheers


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

I put stripes on mine as well. They are rather unconventional but oh well. Let's here what you think and these are painted on and clear coated over, not vinyl.

http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3741&size=big&sort=1&cat=500

http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3742&size=big&sort=1&cat=500


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> I put stripes on mine as well. They are rather unconventional but oh well. Let's here what you think and these are painted on and clear coated over, not vinyl.
> 
> http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3741&size=big&sort=1&cat=500
> 
> http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3742&size=big&sort=1&cat=500



I think they look great. And I like the idea of painted and cleared. I may do that to mine eventually, as the vinyl has a history of "shrinking"  in the good old Texas summer sun!


----------



## 1badblackgto (Oct 28, 2004)

I like the look of all the stripes you guys have, question the stripes with GTO cut out. Do you know where they can be purchased? The blue car with the stripe on the side, what kind of hoos is that? Looks nice.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

1badblackgto said:


> The blue car with the stripe on the side, what kind of hoos is that? Looks nice.


Hand Made 100% Steel. Made for me by a friend of mine.


----------



## RED68GTO (Nov 1, 2004)

gasoiltires,

saw your car at the reno western regional

That job on that hood is unbelievable, totally looks factory

AWESOME CAR


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm not sure where you can get the stripes with the GTO cut out in them. The dealer already had them on when I bought the car.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd be willing to bet that any local signmaking company could cut "GTO" into te vinyl.


----------

